# Halftime Flies



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Here are some saltwater flies I tied during football halftime today. 

Materials:
2/0 hook 
Nylon 6/0 thread
Hackle feathers various colors
Deer belly fur various colors
Peacock hackle
Mylar flash
Rattle eyes

Not the best picture, but you get the idea.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Ooooweee that white/red looks deadly. Off to the vice I go!!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

That red/white never gets old. I just throw in some flash for good measure.

I'm going to make a shrimp and a crab next, then some tarpon flies on Gamakutsa SC-15 hooks.

Also going to build come cobia jigs after that.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Mfeldman said:


> Ooooweee that white/red looks deadly. Off to the vice I go!!


Lets see em Matt!


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

My Photobucket isn't Letting me copy URL on my phone, I tied a few more natural seducers and two white but those white feathers don't really wrap right for me. I have tied so many clousers I don't believe I'll need any for a few months. I have tried using this kinky fiber and I am alittle lost on how..


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Try holding the feather at tip and run your thumb and index finger down the feather. Then start the wrap with the tip first and wrap forward up the shank. That way the longer base feathers are nearest the eye and sweeping back over the wrap.


----------

